# Grondelaers



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey all
Anyone here breeding or flying any decendants of the Jan Grodelaers family of birds?
Tom


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Have some of the blood generations back in the pedigrees, but not recent enough to know how the bloodline flies. I know they are a quality family. 

Randy


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I do have some myself from OHF stuff cross onto OHF devriendts. MR. and Mrs. magoo and newspaper princess . They do very well with the combination. They do exceptionally well with the aristonas on a three way cross.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Guys
Starting over again so I need to invest in a select few foundation birds so I'm looking at all my options.


----------

